Ask HN: What if all internet websites forced IE users to switch to Chrome? - swordx10
======
taylodl
I don't use IE, but I don't use Chrome either and refuse to use Chrome. Why I
refuse to use Chrome isn't the point of this response, the point is there are
reasons why I refuse to run Chrome and if you make it so your site is only
accessible via Chrome then I won't be visiting your site.

What I just said about Chrome could be said for any browser, a lot of people
have different reasons for not running certain browsers on their system. To
generalize it's a bad idea to make your site accessible only via a specific
browser.

------
thesanerguy
I will switch to not using websites at all and just using apps :)

